# check out the aquadome...



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Pretty spiffy...
http://curious-places.blogspot.co.nz/2012/07/aquadom-berlin-germany.html


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

We have a fish store about 30 minutes away called the aqua dome O.O


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## WildFlower (May 8, 2012)

Wow Mo that's a pretty cool aqua dome compared to the one in Germany! xD


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

That's pretty neat.
WHats it like on the inside?


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

the aquadome was in my math book before (the one in Germany i mean) and we had to find out how many square feet or something it was...


----------



## Htennek (Jul 31, 2012)

Pftttt. A 25 metre acrylic aquarium with a transparent elevator......

I have a 10 gallon glass tank! Beat that! Germany!


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

I would love to dive in that! holy wow! I want one


----------

